

UK Students: Win Tickets to the First Ever TechCrunch Disrupt Hack in London - asronline
http://disrupt.hackcampus.io

======
mmcwilliams
Press of this event always brings a smile to my face, mostly because I'm
running the "D2B"[1][2] browser extension.

[1] [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/disrupt-to-
bullshi...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/disrupt-to-
bullshit/mahaemfhlcjficbbkbpmkbhhenfnikcf) [2] [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/disrupt-to-bu...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/disrupt-to-bullshit/)

~~~
simi_
Same here. It's been a pretty good heuristic for bullshit detection so far, to
be honest.

[http://i.imgur.com/H7BkObO.png](http://i.imgur.com/H7BkObO.png)

------
teddyh
> First Ever TechCrunch Disrupt Hack

I’m surprised they didn’t include the word “Launch” in there somewhere, among
the other buzzwords.

~~~
currysausage
I can't help laughing whenever I read "TechCrunch Disrupt". Always so
disruptive, those innovations.

------
CatsoCatsoCatso
Irrelevance: The favicon for hackcampus.io look remarkably similar to that of
hike.io. Are circles the new squares?

~~~
asronline
Haha, wow! Apparently they are...

~~~
sarhus
what's the service you're using for
[http://showcase.hackcampus.io/](http://showcase.hackcampus.io/) ?

~~~
asronline
[http://telesc.pe](http://telesc.pe) \- it's great.

------
basicallydan
Great choice of background video.

~~~
asronline
I couldn't resist...

------
jacquesm
Techcrunch follows where YC leads.

